
Ask HN: Is direct mail dead? - ob1gman
Good folks of hacker news! I&#x27;m building a web app around mailing letters as easily as sending an email to as many people as you would like.<p>So naturally, I&#x27;m curious what the general sentiment about direct mail is... So how do you guys feel about it? When was the last time you mailed a letter? Do you hate mailing letters?<p>All of this started because I hate mailing letters and I figured other people were just like me... So tell me if I&#x27;m wrong! Thanks!
======
sklegg
I do like sending and receiving letters because they are personal. The
envelope is hand-written and the correspondence is, too. Machine created snail
mail kind of defeats its own purpose.

------
sharemywin
I would think a general service would be a no-go but legal letters, eviction
letters, credit denial letters, credit dispute letters. possibly birthday
cards for clients.

------
sharemywin
physical mail api:

[https://lob.com/](https://lob.com/)

[https://www.trypaper.com/](https://www.trypaper.com/)

~~~
elsen
I've spend 5+min on both and couldn't figure out which countries are covered.

